# Riving Knife retrofit



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I wonder if there's any way to put a riving knife on my Ridgid TS3660. Anybody ever considered it? Seems like all the saws are going that way. Maybe they'll come out with a conversion kit?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hey Gus this thread might some ideas*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/riving-knife-advice-needed-12889/#post100387 
Look up the Bork system
knotscott will have some ideas for sure....:thumbsup: bill
The Shark claims to have one: http://leestyron.com/sharkridgid.php


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Since riving knives are an ISO 9000 requirement, pretty much the whole world other than the USA only makes table saws with riving knives, so I doubt it will be long before the USA follows along behind. For that conversion kit, I'd just say keep your fingers crossed ... it could happen.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Bud - There are no retrofit riving knives for the 3650/3660 saws that I know of. Bob Ross developed the BORK for some table saws but it doesn't fit the 3660 or the older Emerson and TTI/Ryobi made Craftsman contractor saws because of the size and shape of the cast blade shrouds. Bob's initial motivation for the BORK was because he was told it couldn't be done. He proved otherwise, but hasn't yet thought of an idea for one that'll fit the Emerson design. The shroud of the 3660 stays put while the arbor and blade move up and down, and there's nowhere to mount the BORK.

Here's basically what you're looking at underneath the Emerson blade shroud and arbor carriage:

























Here's how the BORK mounts:


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Bud,
I surfed the web looking for an answer to your question, so try this web site----www.woodworkweb.com. That might be an solution to what you want.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Scott*

In picture no. 2 down, where the blade is off the trunnion, there's a small hole towards the rear in the main body. Why not take advantage of that hole, add another and attach a riving knife directly to the trunnion. It wouldn't rise and fall, but it would tilt with the assembly. Comments?
 bill
BTW You still have those old Emerson parts? Just curious, I don't need them however.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> In picture no. 2 down, where the blade is off the trunnion, there's a small hole towards the rear in the main body. Why not take advantage of that hole, add another and attach a riving knife directly to the trunnion. It wouldn't rise and fall, but it would tilt with the assembly. Comments?
> bill
> BTW You still have those old Emerson parts? Just curious, I don't need them however.


Add a "fixed" riving knife and you're basically back to square one but with custom splitter. :thumbsup:

Bill, those parts are long gone. When I buy those saws, I usually manage to sell just about all the other parts except for the trunnion system, enclosure, and cast iron top. I hate tossing them, but I sure don't have room to keep them so set them curbside...hopefully someone at least grabs them for scrap metal value....they always seem to disappear!


----------



## ironhat (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks fir the photo essay, Scott. All I can say is, *"Crumbs" !*


----------

